# GA ADBA show OCT 16 and 17



## Skank

i didn't get a flier so this what i got

The Georgia APBTC will host 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Bartow County Saddle Club in Cartersville, GA.

For more information contact:
James 678-294-7214
Mari 770-539-2823
Beth 770-561-3508

spring flier i think most everything is the same but judges and date 















[/QUOTE]


----------



## shadowwolf

We'll be there!


----------



## Skank

I am taking six or seven i got one over due to go in heat


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

nate is anyone else going? I'm debating whether or not to go. I've never been to an ADBA event


----------



## Aireal

hummm got any link to an address i could maybe come


----------



## Skank

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> nate is anyone else going? I'm debating whether or not to go. I've never been to an ADBA event


well i know i am i going we gotta set the track up there are five or six members of this forum told me there going and ALOT for MPBP as well as Game-dogs i have friends comeing down from NY and some from out west are going to try an make it the turn out at GA is always good should be a damn good weight pull 
i am going to make nylon break stick to sell at the show i trying to come up with the money to NC five shows in two months and OK cost me what two show would have i am broke :rain:


----------



## Skank

Aireal said:


> hummm got any link to an address i could maybe come


umm there are numbers on the flier as well as a map


----------



## Aireal

ahh ok there are pics attached sorry about that! this comp won't let me view pics i will look at it again tonight from a dif comp


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Skank said:


> well i know i am i going we gotta set the track up there are five or six members of this forum told me there going and ALOT for MPBP as well as Game-dogs i have friends comeing down from NY and some from out west are going to try an make it the turn out at GA is always good should be a damn good weight pull
> i am going to make nylon break stick to sell at the show i trying to come up with the money to NC five shows in two months and OK cost me what two show would have i am broke :rain:


ok ill probably see you there then. Watch out for a round short frizzy red headed lady. I'll watch out for your bald head.


----------



## Skank

I think i gota do weigh ins and i will be in my MPBP shirt or a ADBA nats shirt unless they stick me in a club shirt but you know my bald sexy head will be in full effect in all its glory


----------



## LadyRampage

I went to this show in 09.... it was soo much fun!!! Wish I was able to go again this year!! Hope everyone has a great time!!


----------



## Skank

LadyRampage said:


> I went to this show in 09.... it was soo much fun!!! Wish I was able to go again this year!! Hope everyone has a great time!!


Last year was a blast this year should be just as fun i expect alot of new faces and hopefully all the old ones to


----------



## OldFortKennels

We will be there on Saturday!


----------



## Skank

OH come on Andy new carpet ,new casters ,and the track is going to be level 
i see BIG weight being pulled both days and that spell's PHOTO OPP and josh is judgeing come on what more could you ask for ?


----------



## Muttkip

I'll be there showing a dog


----------



## smith family kennels

I would like to mention to everybody going this weekend especially those that will be camping to bring some warm clothes, a jacket, some extra blankets, and a portable heater or build a camp fire. The weather is predicting some pretty chilly nights with a pretty hefty north wind. The high's being in the mid 70's (perfect lol) and the lows being in the mid 40's I know alot of people have children and I don't want anyone to get sick. Everybody have a safe trip and Good luck


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI

I will be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muttkip

I'm bringing Beau incase anyone wants to meet him 
I might be hitting up some state parks and I love hiking with Beau it makes sense to bring him


----------



## roe1880

ggggrrrrr due to an unforseen dilemma at home the finances are not available to take the trip... we had an emergency at home & had to spend some of my trip money... I just had to cancel my motel... Im sorry folks but the house & what little income it brings has to come before the dogs... MAN IM PISSED... anyway I hope to get out there eventually. Good luck to all who are going...
We will be trying to stay local at the UKC CT show... but even that is a maybe...


----------



## Southern Inferno

Will be there Sunday selling hog hunting gear, medical supplies break sticks, etc. Come by and say hello


----------



## OldFortKennels

Getting stuff loaded now!


----------



## Skank

OUT the door and GA here we come


----------



## LadyRampage

Good luck this weekend everyone!!! Wish I would have been able to make the trip!!!


----------

